# 2003 21Rs By Lite Way



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a newer 21rs but I have a friend who has the lite way model of the 21rs. Has anyone had problems with thier soft floors around the kitchen cabinets? It appears that the floor is made of two pieces of 1/4" plwood sandwiching a 1 1/4" peice of foam. The floor then sites about 2 1/2" off the supporting cross members and this is where it seems weak as this is the largest span and most traffic. I know that my floor in mine is totally different than that. Has anyone had to strengthen their floor. I am a carpenter by trade so I have a few ideas about fixing this from below without interupting the inside floor. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

